# A VERY Cute hat



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

http://petitepurls.com/Winter12/winter2012_p_ava.html


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

I've made this and it's darling. The pattern is interesting too.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Connie W said:


> I've made this and it's darling. The pattern is interesting too.


Think adding 15 stitches at cast on would be good for an adult hat?


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Soo chic!


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

That sounds about right. Do model it for us when you're done. I made it for my granddaughter so if it works, maybe I'll make one for her mom.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Connie W said:


> That sounds about right. Do model it for us when you're done. I made it for my granddaughter so if it works, maybe I'll make one for her mom.


Okeedokee.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

That's really adorable, thanks for posting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Really cute


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Very cute and something different. Thank you for posting


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So cute ....thank you


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Toby's Mom said:


> http://petitepurls.com/Winter12/winter2012_p_ava.html


Thanks for the link. But what caught my eye is your avatar, who knitted that jersey ?


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very cute hat


----------



## galagal (Jan 14, 2014)

really CUTE


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

So cute


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you for pattern site. But tell us more about you avatar. Mw


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the pattern. Very cute hat.


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks, it is very interesting.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Toby's Mom said:


> Think adding 15 stitches at cast on would be good for an adult hat?


THis will save you the trouble as she has upsized pattern to fit from baby to adult.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/petite-purls-issue-16-upsized-2013


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you, have bookmarked this, it really is a beautiful hat!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

so very cute - have bookmarked to make later, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

so very cute - have bookmarked to make later, thanks so much for sharing


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Very cute&#128054;


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

maryann1701 said:


> Thanks for the link. But what caught my eye is your avatar, who knitted that jersey ?


I love it too, also saw it on this posting

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-286070-1.html


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

grannysk said:


> THis will save you the trouble as she has upsized pattern to fit from baby to adult.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/petite-purls-issue-16-upsized-2013


==============

Thank you for the link!!! Have downloaded and will print this one for my "hats" notebook!!!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Thanks 



grannysk said:


> THis will save you the trouble as she has upsized pattern to fit from baby to adult.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/petite-purls-issue-16-upsized-2013


----------



## groovienan (Aug 15, 2011)

thx for the link it is lovely


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

.......................


----------



## lora monier (Feb 13, 2014)

The hat is cutre, but who knitted the sweater on your avatar.


----------



## kittys punkin (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank you, this hat is so adorable!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

more free ones if you scroll to the bottom and hit next
the fox mittens are a must make thanks for posting


----------



## jeanniestrong (Jun 6, 2012)

A lovely little hat and what a beautiful child. I have several little girls in mind to make this .Thanks.


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Love this! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Anyone working on it? I started it, but didn't realize there was a part where you do the picot edge a certain way. Might need help .


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cute.


----------

